# Friday Qualifying F1



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Here we go again. Michael is something almost a full second faster than anyone. And that would be Rubens. I'm afraid Melbourne was unrepresentive. Nothing has changed. F1 will be boring again this season. I watched a tape I had of the '89 season. Big mistake...my God there were tons of overtaking an close racing. And not just back in the pack but for the lead. Fights between Senna, Prost, Mansell,Berger,Patrase,Boutsen. If something doesn't change F1 is dead. Decrease aerodynamic downforce, increase mechanical grip(slicks) and we might see real racing again.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I'm disapointed but I'll keep my comments till after the race.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

richard said:


> *Here we go again. Michael is something almost a full second faster than anyone. And that would be Rubens. I'm afraid Melbourne was unrepresentive. Nothing has changed. F1 will be boring again this season. I watched a tape I had of the '89 season. Big mistake...my God there were tons of overtaking an close racing. And not just back in the pack but for the lead. Fights between Senna, Prost, Mansell,Berger,Patrase,Boutsen. If something doesn't change F1 is dead. Decrease aerodynamic downforce, increase mechanical grip(slicks) and we might see real racing again. *


But look at Sat, the REAL qualifying. Renaults on the front row, BOTH positions?

Ralf does not seem to be able to deal with the new qualifying format.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I think we'll see the Renaults stopping early and the status quo prevailing. I hope I'm wrong. What's really frightening is Ferrari is still running last years cars. Hopefully McLaren's new model can take the fight to them. The way it is now Ferrari doesn't even need it's new car.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

richard said:


> *I think we'll see the Renaults stopping early and the status quo prevailing. I hope I'm wrong. What's really frightening is Ferrari is still running last years cars. Hopefully McLaren's new model can take the fight to them. The way it is now Ferrari doesn't even need it's new car. *


From their times it looks like the Renaults did not have as much fuel on board as the others for qualifying. I also think Renault will stop early. I've seen some people asking if Williams could be on a one stop strategy. Maybe that's somewhat hopeful, but who knows with this ridiculous qualifying format. Qualifying is a shell game. If doesn't determine the fastest cars.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *I'm disapointed but I'll keep my comments till after the race. *


I can't resist it so here it goes: Renault is on low fuel for sure and they will pit early but it doesn't mean that their strategy is wrong, they can still finish very high. 
I doubt that Williams is on one stop, circuit is very hard on tires but they can go longer in the first stint to gain advantage in the pits. I'll be pleased to see Ralph leave the team as soon as his contract expires, there are much better drivers out there, there is no reason for him to be 8 tenths away from his teammate.
McLaren is very strong already, D.C. splitting 2 Ferraris, I don't think Ferrari can't be challenged.

I think race should be exciting even without rain, too bad it's so late...


----------



## kster (Sep 5, 2002)

This new one lap qualifying setup with the car setup for the race is great. It mixes up the grid and forces a lot more passing which makes for a more exciting race. How else would we ever see Renault on the front row?

But Ralf just need to be shown the door when his contract expires. For the amount of money he's making, he's not putting up results.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Friday Qualifying F1*



Pinecone said:


> *But look at Sat, the REAL qualifying. Renaults on the front row, BOTH positions?
> 
> Ralf does not seem to be able to deal with the new qualifying format. *


Ralf seems to be running on a one stop strategy. At Australia he was also running a different fuel load than JPM.

EDIT: Also don't forget they have to run the same tire from qualifying...Who knows if they're running intermediates in anticipation for the rain. Don't count Williams out yet, it looks like the FW25 is at least competitive against the F-2002.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Friday Qualifying F1*



The HACK said:


> *Ralf seems to be running on a one stop strategy. At Australia he was also running a different fuel load than JPM.
> 
> EDIT: Also don't forget they have to run the same tire from qualifying...Who knows if they're running intermediates in anticipation for the rain. Don't count Williams out yet, it looks like the FW25 is at least competitive against the F-2002. *


There is no way that Ralf was running intermediates, his tire compound may be differrent from Montoya's but it was dry tire.
Also if you're anticipating rain you'd go for 2 or even 3 stop strategy to give you more flexibility. I think this is what Renault guys are doing.

I'd be very surprised if Ralf is indeed on one stop strategy since the heat and abrasive surface in Sepang are very hard on tires, but maybe Michelin have something up their sleeve :dunno: .
Ralf admitted to missing his setup, this is new car so setting it up is harder than development car but this is where the great drivers can excell and young Schumacher simply isn't one.

How about Button outqualifying Villeneuve? How is that for a "weak teammate"?


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Ralf seems to be a rather moody character. Both on track and off. Unless everything is going well he seems unmotivated. He better start getting motivated or his time with top teams may be over. What I'd like to see is JPM teamed with Kimi at McLaren with the Bimmer engine in the back. Especially since there have never been team orders at McLaren.


----------

